# Text mit Abstand umranden



## LaireTM (10. November 2014)

Hallo,

wie bekomme ich es hin Zahl mit einem Abstand zu umranden?

Als Beispiel die Trikotnummer auf diesem Bild: 

http://www.sportnews.bz/uploads/pics/Kuzmina_Anastasiya_Antholz_F_q_17_1_2013.jpg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. November 2014)

Hallo,
das ist in PS nicht ganz so leicht. Du könntest deine Zahl einmal mit den Ebenenstilen Kontur versehen und die Zweite Kontur könntest du mittels „Schlagschatten" realisieren.
Dazu musst du die Füllmethode auf normal stellen und überfüllen auf 100.

Eine andere Methode ist die Textebene mit einer Gruppe zu versehen und dieser Gruppe auch einen Ebenenstil Kontur hinzuzufügen. Das kann man dann endlos wiederholen.
Dies geht aber nur ab CS5.

Viele Grüße


----------



## tluebke (13. Februar 2015)

Oder zwei Textebenen übereinander legen, die hintere bekommt eine breitere Kontur als die vordere.


----------

